# What did I just get myself into?



## Just Jeff (Jun 29, 2022)

Because I am my own worst enemy, I saw this and had to have it. Whizzer bottom end, but what model and how hard will it be to find the missing parts? After a little cleaning all the internals spin freely, but sadly the connecting rod needs new Babbitt poured.
  My best guess is a model F engine or at least what’s left of one


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 13, 2022)

Deal or no deal section just listed a nos cylinder for a f goodluck


----------

